# WGA54AG Wireless Game Adapter



## hoosierfan227 (Apr 12, 2007)

I guess I should have paid closer attention but I purchased a WGA54AG game adapter not the WGA54G. Will I be able to get this to work or do I need the other adapter? I have Linksys WRT54G router

When trying to connect it will connect to the network but not the Internet.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

hoosierfan227 said:


> I guess I should have paid closer attention but I purchased a WGA54AG game adapter not the WGA54G. Will I be able to get this to work or do I need the other adapter? I have Linksys WRT54G router
> 
> When trying to connect it will connect to the network but not the Internet.


I just looked it up and do not see any real difference. Especially if you are going to be doing G wireless. Do you have the router IP listed in the HR20 gateway and DNS IP settings? Did you set the adapter up for IP address 192.168.1.250? That is the default.


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

If the router is connected properly, it shouldn't matter the model, it will assign a IP, DHCP to each device that is attached to it.


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

jtn said:


> If the router is connected properly, it shouldn't matter the model, it will assign a IP, DHCP to each device that is attached to it.


I have the exact game adapter and am trying to get it hooked up to work. I am having problems with it not finding my wirless network. I'm sure it is a setting, but have no idea what setting it is.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

andunn27 said:


> I have the exact game adapter and am trying to get it hooked up to work. I am having problems with it not finding my wirless network. I'm sure it is a setting, but have no idea what setting it is.


Maybe you should start with the settings the wireless adapter currently is set to.


----------



## hoosierfan227 (Apr 12, 2007)

gcisko said:


> I just looked it up and do not see any real difference. Especially if you are going to be doing G wireless. Do you have the router IP listed in the HR20 gateway and DNS IP settings? Did you set the adapter up for IP address 192.168.1.250? That is the default.


Did what you prescribed above and followed your instructions from another thread. Definitely got farther than last time and it showed all connections as OK and connected to the network but would not connect to the internet.

One thing about this adapter. There is a switch on on the back that gives you three options Adhoc A, Adhoc B and Intra. I think part of my problem was that switch and it need the middle setting which is Intra. This allowed me to change my network type from A to G.

I am on Comcast if that matters. What next?


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

hoosierfan227 said:


> Did what you prescribed above and followed your instructions from another thread. Definitely got farther than last time and it showed all connections as OK and connected to the network but would not connect to the internet.
> 
> One thing about this adapter. There is a switch on on the back that gives you three options Adhoc A, Adhoc B and Intra. I think part of my problem was that switch and it need the middle setting which is Intra. This allowed me to change my network type from A to G.
> 
> I am on Comcast if that matters. What next?


I am on comcast as well so that is not a concern at the moment. You do not want adhoc. That setting is if you want to play with several Xboxes in a local building and do not want to connect to the internet. They will essentially make their own adhoc network - if I understand it correctly. Which is pretty cool. Back to your issue though 

I would reboot everything (bridge, adapter) and try connecting with the HR20 again. But first - are you able to connect to the adapter via a web page before you connect it to the HR20? It should not have anything connected to the RJ45 network jack. Just use your PC web browser and connect to it via the wireless network. This will ensure the adapter is working on it's own. Once you get this far you can connect it to the HR20 with the settings I gave previously.


----------



## hoosierfan227 (Apr 12, 2007)

gcisko said:


> I am on comcast as well so that is not a concern at the moment. You do not want adhoc. That setting is if you want to play with several Xboxes in a local building and do not want to connect to the internet. They will essentially make their own adhoc network - if I understand it correctly. Which is pretty cool. Back to your issue though
> 
> I would reboot everything (bridge, adapter) and try connecting with the HR20 again. But first - are you able to connect to the adapter via a web page before you connect it to the HR20? It should not have anything connected to the RJ45 network jack. Just use your PC web browser and connect to it via the wireless network. This will ensure the adapter is working on it's own. Once you get this far you can connect it to the HR20 with the settings I gave previously.


It is finally working. Not sure what did it. I noticed my IP address range was only set for 50 address so the .250 would not have been in range. Changed that, reset everything and it worked!!

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## ispy1009 (Mar 19, 2008)

gcisko said:


> I am on comcast as well so that is not a concern at the moment. You do not want adhoc. That setting is if you want to play with several Xboxes in a local building and do not want to connect to the internet. They will essentially make their own adhoc network - if I understand it correctly. Which is pretty cool. Back to your issue though
> 
> I would reboot everything (bridge, adapter) and try connecting with the HR20 again. But first - are you able to connect to the adapter via a web page before you connect it to the HR20? It should not have anything connected to the RJ45 network jack. Just use your PC web browser and connect to it via the wireless network. This will ensure the adapter is working on it's own. Once you get this far you can connect it to the HR20 with the settings I gave previously.


I also have the WGA54AG and have been pulling my hair out trying to connect. I have ATT DSL, but I can't see why that should matter. I have gotten as far as successfully running the setup and actually getting to the WGA54AG using 192.168.1.250 and getting to the point where you leave the user name blank and type in admin for the password. After that I get the screen to connect to the thing, but after hitting the radio box and hitting connect, it comes back unconnected with the radio box unchecked. There must be one thing I'm not doing, but I cant figure out what it is. I have never been able to see it on my home network gateway. I have three computers connected wirelessly, a wii, and a print server directly connected to the router, and they all work without a hitch. Any advice you can give would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

ispy1009 said:


> I also have the WGA54AG and have been pulling my hair out trying to connect. I have ATT DSL, but I can't see why that should matter. I have gotten as far as successfully running the setup and actually getting to the WGA54AG using 192.168.1.250 and getting to the point where you leave the user name blank and type in admin for the password. After that I get the screen to connect to the thing, but after hitting the radio box and hitting connect, it comes back unconnected with the radio box unchecked. There must be one thing I'm not doing, but I cant figure out what it is. I have never been able to see it on my home network gateway. I have three computers connected wirelessly, a wii, and a print server directly connected to the router, and they all work without a hitch. Any advice you can give would be greatly appreciated.


what i usually overlook is the SSID & security
needs to match my router...


----------



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

andunn27 said:


> I have the exact game adapter and am trying to get it hooked up to work. I am having problems with it not finding my wirless network. I'm sure it is a setting, but have no idea what setting it is.


I have a WGA54G game adapter and I can't get it to work with mu LinksysWRT54Gs wireless router. Is there another piece of equipment I can use instead of the Game adapter with my wireless WRT54GS to get a wireless hookup to the HR20 receiver?

Thanks.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Yes, the WET54G and/or SMCWEB-n, or even the WET200.


----------



## arcothunder (Mar 23, 2008)

Mine was working fine for about 6 weeks using a D-Link wireless gaming adapter. The adapter is fine, as I can unplug it and use it on everything else just fine. It's just when I hook it up to the HD DVR that the light showing connection dies and I can't download any On Demand programming.

I figure eventually it'll go back to working. Nothing On Demand that I can live without now anyways.


----------



## arcothunder (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, it just stopped working the past few days. I just returned from a 3-day trip and it was dead. I haven't tried resetting the HD DVR yet. That'd be the next thing I did. 

There is also a big discussion on this over at the DirecTV forums. Everyone seems to be having problems the past week.

forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/defaultview?msgBoardID=10307043


----------



## shenefie (Dec 15, 2006)

this will work. i am running the exact same adapter with linksys router. works just fine


----------



## steven s (Mar 26, 2008)

Subscribed, cause I can't get this to work with my DirecTV HD20 :nono2:


----------



## smilller (Aug 27, 2007)

When setting up the Linksys game adapter, hook it directly into your wireless router via ethernet cable. Then go through the set up taking notice of which ip address the adapter is (normally 192.168.1.250). When you have finished set up, unplug it from the wireless router and connect it to your HR20. When going through set up of the HR 20, give it the same ip address as your wireless game adapter (which you noticed when you went through the set-up when it was connected to the router).
I have mine set up with a Linksys wr54g router, Linksys range extender, and the game adapter into the HR 20. It works great. For awhile it was continually disconnecting from the internet a day or so after making connection. I found it was getting too hot sitting next to my HR 20, so I moved it so it was no longer in the same shelf in my entertainment center. (I actually moved it outside the center and it now stays connected.)


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

smilller said:


> When setting up the Linksys game adapter, hook it directly into your wireless router via ethernet cable. Then go through the set up taking notice of which ip address the adapter is (normally 192.168.1.250). When you have finished set up, unplug it from the wireless router and connect it to your HR20. When going through set up of the HR 20, give it the same ip address as your wireless game adapter (which you noticed when you went through the set-up when it was connected to the router).


Interesting. I gave the HR20 a different IP address than the game adapter: an address within the domain of the wireless router.

game adapter: 192.168.1.250
HR20: 192.168.1.2
Wireless router: 192.168.1.1

jdg


----------



## ispy1009 (Mar 19, 2008)

JohnDG said:


> Interesting. I gave the HR20 a different IP address than the game adapter: an address within the domain of the wireless router.
> 
> game adapter: 192.168.1.250
> HR20: 192.168.1.2
> ...


I've tried everything, but just can't get it to work. The Linksys techincal people, who I have spent hours with on the phone and through live chat, think that the device must be defective. Unfortunately for me, I bought it from a guy on ebay who is refusing to give me my money back, so I'm screwed unless I can come up with something that the Linksys technical people didn't think of. We flashed the firmware and tried every possible setting. I read a previous message where a guy said that you should try to connect to the adapter while it is not plugged into the router. I haven't exactly tried that, but I have tried to connect with it connected to the HR20. Everything is ok until you get to the Internet, then you get the error code 22 message. I can even see the adapter on my home network browser page, but it has a static ip address and is not connected unless it is wired to the router. All of my computers, and my Wii have wireless cards, and they all are visible on the home network with the wireless icon. The adapter has the ethernet icon. I have entered the correct network key in the adapter browser setup page, and the CD setup. I've tried it with and without dhcp, and everytime I attempt to connect to the adapter, it comes back disconnected. This is very frustrating. When I get home tonight I will try to connect to the adapter with no ethernet cable attached, but that I think is my last hope unless someone can think of something else. Why didn't Directv activate the Freakin USB port on the HR20. That would solve everyone's problem.


----------



## smilller (Aug 27, 2007)

JohnDG said:


> Interesting. I gave the HR20 a different IP address than the game adapter: an address within the domain of the wireless router.
> 
> game adapter: 192.168.1.250
> HR20: 192.168.1.2
> ...


 jdg: I was set up the same way, but kept losing internet connection after a few days. Since putting both on the same ip address, I haven't lost connection.


----------



## steven s (Mar 26, 2008)

I have used
ip 192.168.1.250
sub 255.255.255.0
gateway 192.168.1.254

I have used the DNS ip that shows up on my computer.
I have used the DNS ip from my router.
My router can see the WGA54G. I can ping 192.168.1.250.

Is the problem with the DNS ip?
I should just drill a hole in my floor and run a cable already.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

ispy1009 said:


> I read a previous message where a guy said that you should try to connect to the adapter while it is not plugged into the router.


I think the idea is to connect your PC's LAN wire to the adapter, and then connect your PC to the internet thru the adapter, wirelessly connecting to the router. This allows you to run the setup CD that came with the adapter and verify that everything is talking to the internet.

Once you have this working, then hook-up the adapter to the HR20, and set the HR20's address settings to match those of the adapter (see smiller's messages).

jdg


----------

